# 5 Things to Consider While Selecting T-shirt Designing Software for Apparel Business



## brushyourideas

People have loved customized t-shirts for long now. This is because they can manifest their thoughts, design them on a t-shirt and wear them wherever they go. You will find several online stores that provide t-shirts with unique designs. But with a custom t-shirt design tool, the experience has always been somewhat different.

If you have an ecommerce store, you can provide your customers with a t-shirt designing tool using which they can craft beautiful designs and use text and images of their choice. But before buying T-shirt design software, you must consider certain factors. The *online t-shirt design tool* must have certain attributes that make it convenient to use. What are they? Let us take a look.

* 1. Options Galore*

A t-shirt tool without interesting options, functionalities and design components is like a broken pencil. Totally pointless! So be it an e-commerce business or a printing agency, make sure that the t-shirt design tool you invest in comes with a lot of images, clipart, text fonts and colours. Only then, your users will be able to unleash their creativity. Also, the tool should be such that it can be easily integrated with your ecommerce platform. So make sure you know about the kind of options you will be getting with it.

*2. Simple to use*

User interface is a very important part of _t-shirt designing software_. Not all t-shirt designing tools provide simple interface and functionality. If the tool is complicated, it is sure to result into cart abandonments incurring losses for your business. So remember that the tool is intended for the end users and it must be simple and intuitive. The entire process of designing, reviewing and finalizing should be smooth and hassle free. In case of any issues, customer care team should be easily reachable.

*3. Device responsiveness*

As more and more people access websites from their mobile devices and other gadgets; having a device responsive web to print solution is must. Only then, you will be able to convert visitors into customers. Get your website made in such a way that your customers are able to personalize and place orders on every device. Also, it should provide them with a flawless and consistent experience every time they log in to your website. If you want to target maximum number of people, device responsive *t shirt printing software* is what you need.

*4. No limitation with size/file type*

If you want your ecommerce store to succeed, you must have a tool that is not restrictive to a particular size and make. It should be made in such a way that one can design on all kinds of t-shirts and supports printable design files in different formats including PNG, JPG, PDF & SVG.

*5. Must come with a video tutorial*

A video tutorial that explains how the tool works must be provided along with the software so that the administrator and end users can make the most out of it. The tutorial should have simple language and easy to understand demos so that one can create designs easily.

Keep the above mentioned points in mind and you will definitely end up with good quality, reliable and scalable software. Don’t be reluctant to ask questions about tool to the makers and developers so that you do not have to regret at a later stage.


----------



## chico260

brushyourideas said:


> People have loved customized t-shirts for long now. This is because they can manifest their thoughts, design them on a t-shirt and wear them wherever they go. You will find several online stores that provide t-shirts with unique designs. But with a custom t-shirt design tool, the experience has always been somewhat different.
> 
> If you have an ecommerce store, you can provide your customers with a t-shirt designing tool using which they can craft beautiful designs and use text and images of their choice. But before buying T-shirt design software, you must consider certain factors. The *online t-shirt design tool* must have certain attributes that make it convenient to use. What are they? Let us take a look.
> 
> * 1. Options Galore*
> 
> A t-shirt tool without interesting options, functionalities and design components is like a broken pencil. Totally pointless! So be it an e-commerce business or a printing agency, make sure that the t-shirt design tool you invest in comes with a lot of images, clipart, text fonts and colours. Only then, your users will be able to unleash their creativity. Also, the tool should be such that it can be easily integrated with your ecommerce platform. So make sure you know about the kind of options you will be getting with it.
> 
> *2. Simple to use*
> 
> User interface is a very important part of _t-shirt designing software_. Not all t-shirt designing tools provide simple interface and functionality. If the tool is complicated, it is sure to result into cart abandonments incurring losses for your business. So remember that the tool is intended for the end users and it must be simple and intuitive. The entire process of designing, reviewing and finalizing should be smooth and hassle free. In case of any issues, customer care team should be easily reachable.
> 
> *3. Device responsiveness*
> 
> As more and more people access websites from their mobile devices and other gadgets; having a device responsive web to print solution is must. Only then, you will be able to convert visitors into customers. Get your website made in such a way that your customers are able to personalize and place orders on every device. Also, it should provide them with a flawless and consistent experience every time they log in to your website. If you want to target maximum number of people, device responsive *t shirt printing software* is what you need.
> 
> *4. No limitation with size/file type*
> 
> If you want your ecommerce store to succeed, you must have a tool that is not restrictive to a particular size and make. It should be made in such a way that one can design on all kinds of t-shirts and supports printable design files in different formats including PNG, JPG, PDF & SVG.
> 
> *5. Must come with a video tutorial*
> 
> A video tutorial that explains how the tool works must be provided along with the software so that the administrator and end users can make the most out of it. The tutorial should have simple language and easy to understand demos so that one can create designs easily.
> 
> Keep the above mentioned points in mind and you will definitely end up with good quality, reliable and scalable software. Don’t be reluctant to ask questions about tool to the makers and developers so that you do not have to regret at a later stage.


Where can tools like this be located ?.. Any recommendations on a good design tool? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## complnr

What do you think of designnbuy vs inkxe if you have any experience with them.

thanks


----------



## linneasandel

This is quite a valuable post for me. Selecting the t-shirts designing software is very hard because there are so many quality but after reading your helpful points, I got so many information about it.


----------



## Fiza

This things are also considered in [Deleted] online t shirt designer software:

• Rich designing tools
• Great customization experience
• Easy to use interface
• Responsive design
• No size limitation


Mod Edit: Website link deleted. We don't allow self promotion, advertising, or offering your own products/services. Either in the open forum or in Private Messages. Please familiarize yourself with posting rules here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html​


----------

